# Solved: Pink vertical line on monitor!



## William_ (Aug 20, 2012)

So, recently there has been a pink vertical line in on the left side on my monitor. It started showing up around a week ago, it has then been comming and going (And slightly changing position?). It used to stay for around 2-5 minutes, then just go away untill i restarted the computer, however it now seems to be permanent. The line is about 1 inch wide and goes from the bottom to the top of the monitor. Most people will most certainly jump to the conclusion that the graphics card is the root of the cause, but this is not the case, as i have tryed the monitor on 2 other computers. I dont think it's dead pixels either, since im pretty sure the line has changed position several times (not much tho). Im utterly confused, any information on this will be appriciated. Thanks alot /William.

Edit: My monitor is a ViewSonic VX2739WM and i have allready updated the video drivers!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

There are only three things it could be: the graphics card, the cable, or the monitor. If you moved the monitor and the cable to another computer, that rules out one of the three. Replace the cable. Still a problem? It's with the monitor.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

DoubleHelix covers it all in a nutshell really.

Fairly simple to diagnose:

1) Test Monitor and cable on another PC, if problem persists it must be the monitor or cable.

2) Put a known working cable in, if the problem persists the monitor is faulty, if the problem goes it was probably the cable. Either way they need replacing, cables are relatively cheap and not worth the effort of trying to fix. Monitors are also hard to fix and it often isn't a cost effective solution to fix them. It will likely cost almost as much as a new monitor!


----------



## William_ (Aug 20, 2012)

I have tested it on another computer, so the graphics card is not the case, thanks for that advice anyways. I do not have another cable at the moment, but i will try to get my hands on one, otherwise i guess it's time for a new monitor.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

When you say you tested it on another computer, did the problem follow you to the other computer? How old is your Viewsonic? If less than three years should still be under warranty if in fact it's not the cable.

I think that monitor came out end of 2010. Nice monitor by the way


----------



## William_ (Aug 20, 2012)

I tested it on my old stationary PC and the excact same problem occured, that's why im sure it's not my graphics cards messing things up, and yeah, the monitor is pretty nice, altough i have been thinking of getting a new monitor for 3D gaming, if i dont manage to solve this problem.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, if it is the monitor and it's under warranty, get it replaced, then sell it and get your new 3D gaming monitor


----------



## William_ (Aug 20, 2012)

I just found another HDMI cable and tested it on the monitor, the problem still occures. So i guess i will try to find the warranty and get it replaced, and do as you said captainron Time to go on a scavange hunt for old papers


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

A quick call to ViewSonic should take care of it if you registered your monitor Good luck


----------

